# Wacky cycle.... Ovulation on day 31??



## alternamama82 (May 28, 2009)

I can't figure out what it going on. My youngest is 15 months old and AF returned when he was 9 months old. Since getting it back, it has been very regular.... The typical 32-ish day cycle that I had before he was born.

I am on day 32 today, and I swear that I O'd yesterday! And come to think of it, I hadn't experienced any of my typical O symptoms around the usual time (usually around half way into my cycle....)

Is this possible? Does this mean that it will be a couple more weeks until AF returns? DP and I have been talking about ttc in the next few months, but is it possible that I could get pregnant this month? I guess it depends on how long the luteal phase will last.... I don't know what to expect!

BTW, I am still nursing, and the only thing I can think of that makes this month any different is that I have been exercising a lot more than I have been in the last couple of years. I know this can affect fertility, but I was so not expecting this!

Any insight?

Thanks!


----------



## JMJ (Sep 6, 2008)

What fertility signs are you using? It's possible to ovulate that late, and exercise can make a big difference. If your LP is long enough, AF will likely come about a couple weeks after ovulation, whenever that is. I conceived from ovulation over 5 weeks into my cycle, and I'm happily and healthily 10 weeks pregnant now (counting ovulation as week 2, not from LMP). If it doesn't affect your LP (which I see no reason why it should), you could easily have a fertile cycle while ovulating on or around CD 32.


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

It's not at all unusual to have irregular cycles postpartum, even if you have been fairly regular since their return. Even though you were bleeding every 32ish days it doesn't mean that you were ovulating around the same time each cycle or even ovulating at all. So it is entirely possible that this cycle your ovulation was delayed by your new exercise routine and AF will be delayed accordingly. But without charting you cannot be sure how long your postpartum LP's have been, plus they can vary quite a bit as you are regulating. My LP varied from 6-9 days for over a year after getting my period back pp with my first. It wasn't until my dd was STTN and cutting down on her nursing sessions that my LP went back up to its 10 day average and allowed me to conceive again.

If AF is indeed late from pregnancy you should be getting an accurate result on an HPT by now. Alternatively, if you O'd when you think you did then you'd be about 8 DPO today and might expect AF in 4-6 days. If AF does not show in a week, you might try another HPT. But, just keep in mind, without confirmation of O, AF could still be a ways off. Good luck and keep us updated!


----------

